# RS bumpers and skirts on different Trims



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried to put the RS package trims on a lower trim level cruze? 
I have a buddy with some RS bumpers and I don't want a drop a lot for a body kit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I am planning on putting just the RS side skirts unless I buy aftermarket.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^Thats the only thing left I wanna add on!!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hilliermarcel said:


> Has anyone tried to put the RS package trims on a lower trim level cruze?
> I have a buddy with some RS bumpers and I don't want a drop a lot for a body kit.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wouldn't it just look like a normal cruze rs?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Rocky87 said:


> Wouldn't it just look like a normal cruze rs?


Yea ot would

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Hilliermarcel said:


> Has anyone tried to put the RS package trims on a lower trim level cruze?
> I have a buddy with some RS bumpers and I don't want a drop a lot for a body kit.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


All Cruze trim levels use the same body panels/etc. the only difference is the engine, interior upgrades, rims, and fog lamps[which use the same hole except for on the RS] so in short, RS Cruzes are normal Cruzes, with an RS body kit installed. So yes if you have the entire RS front bumper, rear bumper, side skirts, and trunk spoiler, they will all fit on any Cruze regardless of trim or year.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I have an LT with the RS package.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

With some as in he's selling his Kit or he has more bumpers?

I want just the front bumper.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Ill let you know in a few days:th_coolio:LS with rs bumper should just bolt right up


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an LS 2011. But I want an RS kit instead of some cheap Chinese gaudy looking kit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

The RS kit does add a nice flavor to the Cruze


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Saw an LS Cruze with just the RS rear bumper last weekend (looks like they'd used it to replace a damaged one from an accident)


----------



## Q.8 (May 24, 2019)

This is RS pakage???


----------



## CoolandMellow (Jun 12, 2020)

Q.8 said:


> This is RS pakage???
> View attachment 287032


Yes


----------

